# Small Church lot, what should I charge



## Chiefbdvfd (Nov 1, 2016)

I just got my first lawn care contract but they want to.include snow removal now too, I need an.idea of what to charge. The address is 1321 Calvary Rd, Churchville, MD and it's a small church. There is about a 10ft single sidewalk, a 14 car parking lot and a one lane driveway. Its a seasonal contract so I must price that way. I plan on adding a plow to.my truck to do the job and supplementing the initial cost by getting an additional job.or two but need to leave room to sub out the job to another company if anything happens?


----------



## 54powerwagon (Oct 16, 2004)

your looking at about 30 min of work figure about 60 a push times that by your average number of snow falls .


----------



## Chiefbdvfd (Nov 1, 2016)

Okay, thank you but do you think that would be enough to cover my A if I would need to sub out the job to another contractor?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Chiefbdvfd said:


> Okay, thank you but do you think that would be enough to cover my A if I would need to sub out the job to another contractor?


Nobody can answer that, Work that out with a contractor if awarded to you. If it's worth a honest $60.00 for your area should not be hard to work it out. You left the address you never no who's lurking, You may have some extra bidders. Good Luck.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

If you buy a plow, then sub this out. How do you plan on turning a profit?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> If you buy a plow, then sub this out. How do you plan on turning a profit?


I thought he was meaning if he got in trouble, There is no money there to invest in the plow and sub it out all season. How would you make any money if you did not invest in the plow. It's a $60.00 job.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Randall Ave said:


> If you buy a plow, then sub this out. How do you plan on turning a profit?


I thought that there was no profit in snow?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

$60?  Wow...

Hope you don't have to lay down any material at that price? Even if you don't.... Wow...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

LOL, Little short with material and sidewalk?  lowred:


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

We dont do driveways for $60 let alone any lots


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

The average snow fall there is 19.4 inches. From what I found. He doesn't say if he's salting. I'm surprised there they would want a seasonal contract. Could he even get 700.00 for the season, then maybe add in for salt if needed.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

OP, The lot is cake easy push I would say 10 min. You need to measure the sidewalks, You got to sections coming of the lot plus whats up buy the building. From what I'm seeing $60.00 for the lot $25 $30 more for sidewalk, Per event No material on lot, You might be able to throw 5 or 6 handfuls on the walk.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

$7.33 and a 20oz diet coke


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

so it's a small lot, at some point you stop bidding it by how long it will take.
Like a lot of other services where they have a minimum charge.
You need a minimum charge/rate too.

so 60(for the lot) + 30 for the sidewalk =90 per push.
at that rate its doable.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

At 90.00 if they want seasonal I would figure about 13 trips with his average snowfall. Somebody in the area my do 8 or 10 tho. If they do let um have it. If he hit it every 4'' would only 4- 5 events. Somebody suggested $60.00 for the whole thing. I hope there not from the same area. I didn't measure nothing looks like a lot more than 10' of walk. $60.00 should be the minimal on the lot alone.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Sawboy said:


> $7.33 and a 20oz diet coke


LOL $2.00 and a pack of smokes.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

OP Sno is dead right. You need to have a minimum charge. I have several minimum charge customers. For me it's $85 to drop the plow, $40 to pick up a shovel, and $10 for ice melt. You have to draw a line somewhere, and having a minimum charge is a way to actually make some money doing this. I'm sure your minimums out there will be different, especially with the salt, but we hardly use any of it out here. I just used my numbers for an example.


----------

